# [UK] Regulierer veröffentlichen Leitfaden für Apps-Abrechnung



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2012)

Habs noch nicht gelesen
http://www.code.phonepayplus.org.uk/pdf/guidance-notes/application-based-payments.pdf


----------



## BenTigger (3 März 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Habs noch nicht gelesen


 
ich auch nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 März 2012)

_lesezeichen phonepayplus apps_

Vorbemerkung

Interessant finde ich, wie unterschiedlich die "Grundidee" der Regulierung ist. In Deutschland wurde und wird zurecht bemängelt, dass die Regulierung zu unflexibel ist und sich auf neue Entwicklungen nur schwer einstellen kann. Das liegt daran, dass die deutsche Regulierung den (IMHO) falschen Ansatz hat.​​Die entscheidende "Grundidee" des britischen Ansatzes steht in oben beigefügtem Dokument:​

> The Rules, as contained in the PhonepayPlus Code of Practice, are outcomes-based and *designed to be flexible and adept enough to incorporate technological innovations as mobile **payments continue to evolve.*


Bedeutet: Man hat dort die Möglichkeit, neue Techniken ratzfatz mit einzugliedern. Das ist einer der Hauptgründe dafür, dass die deutschen Regulierer immer hinterherhinken.​​Darauf angesprochen meint die BnetzA:​

> Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Rahmenbedingungen einerseits im Hinblick auf die gesetzliche Beurteilung, welcher Tatbestand als ein Verstoß definiert wird, und andererseits im Hinblick auf die gesetzlich festgelegten Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörden, ist ein pauschal-schematischer Vergleich der Situationen in verschiedenen Ländern nicht möglich. Im Rahmen der internationalen Zusammenarbeit, insbesondere auf EU-Ebene, werden die bestehenden Unterschiede diskutiert, letztlich sind jedoch nur Maßnahmen im jeweils nationalen gesetzlichen Rahmen möglich.


Das ist typisch für die BnetzA, da ja eigentlich genau erkannt wird, wo es hapert. Statt da etwas zu ändern, redet man sich einfach heraus und sagt "Man kann das nicht vergleichen, weil es Unterschiede gibt". Das ist eine absurde Logik.​Und "die gesetzliche Beurteilung, welcher Tatbestand als ein Verstoß definiert wird" - das ist ein dummes Argument! Warum? Ganz einfach deshalb, weil die "gesetzlich festgelegten Befugnisse" der Bundesnetzagentur so weit gehend sind, wie man es sich als Regulierer nur wünschen kann. ​​Im §67 TKG steht:​

> Die Bundesnetzagentur kann im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung Anordnungen und andere *geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern sicherzustellen.*


Verschiedene Gerichte haben bereits deutlich erklärt, dass diese Formulierung der Behörde ein hohes Maß an Freiheiten gibt ("carte blanche"). Also redet die BNetzA an der Realität vorbei, wenn sie Unterschiede zwischen der britischen und der deutschen Regulierung mit unterschiedlichen *gesetzlichen *Rahmenbedingungen erklärt. Die BnetzA könnte von heute auf morgen einfach die Grundidee der britischen Regulierer übernehmen. *Und zwar im Rahmen der bestehenden Gesetze!!! *​​​Man sollte dies immer wieder einfordern, *gerade im Hinblick auf die zu erwartende* Zunahme von Problemen im Bereich Mobile Apps.* Und genau deshalb ist diese Veröffentlichung der britischen Regulierer wichtig!*​​ 

*Konkrete Beispiele:*

worauf müssen Provider achten? Beachtet die Formulierungen!



> Recommendations as to what pricing and other key information should be included at the point of sale [...], including best practice as to *how companies can robustly verify a consumers consent to charge*


Die Formulierungen sind konsequent technikneutral:


> “That consumers of premium rate services are fully and clearly informed of all information likely to influence the decision to purchase, including the cost, before any purchase is made”


 
Nur mal zur Erinnerung: Tunneleffektdialer? Wären in UK undenkbar gewesen. Deshalb gab es sie auch nur bei uns. Nicht in den USA, nicht in England, nicht in Australien, nicht in Frankreich, nicht in Holland, *nur bei uns*. Und warum? Weil man bei uns konkrete Vorgaben gemacht hat und dann wurden halt immer Schlupflöcher gefunden, um eben Preishinweise *doch* zu verschleiern, *weil nirgends ganz einfach stand: Preis verschleiern ist nicht. Basta!*​ 
In dem Dokument werden auch die Bedingungen noch einmal ausdrücklich genannt (aus dem "Code of Practice" zitiert). Achtet auch hier auf die Formulierungen:


> All written information which is material to the consumer’s decision to purchase a service must be easily accessible, clearly legible and presented in a way which does not make understanding difficult. Spoken information must be easily audible and discernable.


*Und was das konkret bedeutet, entscheidet die Behörde. Basta.*

Es folgen *ergänzend (!) *noch weitere ganz konkrete Hinweise, z.B.


> Where a promotion is contained within a website or a mobile website, *it should not be necessary to scroll down (or ‘zoom in’ on a smartphone touchscreen) beyond the initially **presented screen in order to discover the price*, unless the access code or link to purchase a service is also in the same area.





> pricing should be of similar size, and prominence, to the call to action (e.g.* it would not be acceptable to have a large, clickable icon which dominates the screen and pricing in a much smaller font*)





> e.g. if the link/icon is worded “accept” then the pricing information should state “click accept to pay £4.50” or similarly clear wording.


 
Alle *konkreten* Hinweise, wie Preisauszeichnungen auszusehen haben, stehen aber unter dem "Schrim" - und dieser ist eben extrem breit formuliert. Damit werden Schlupflöcher mit geregelt, bevor man sie überhaupt kennt.


zu Malware:

Im Zusammenhang mit Malware stehen da auch interessante Dinge:



> Identification of potential risks as posed by malicious software (‘malware’) *in compromising the integrity and validity of a consumer’s consent to be charged* or
> marketed to.





> PhonepayPlus is aware of the potential for some smart devices to download applications containing malicious software (‘malware’), which may put consumers of PRS at risk.
> (...)
> *use of coding to prevent the end-user from seeing a mobile terminating (MT) message to **raise suspicion that they are, in actual fact, being billed for the service in question.*
> (...)dialling of PRS numbers without the consumer’s knowledge or consent.(...)
> ...


 
_Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich die Bundesnetzagentur überhaupt in irgendeiner Weise zu Malware in Smartphones geäußert hat. In UK dagegen gibt es bereits konkrete Vorgehensweisen_ _und Regelungen!_

...und da steht auch ein ganz spannender Satz...



> Providers are asked to note that, *where* such *malicious software* (‘malware’) *is found*, then *a Tribunal may not be likely to consider any proof of consent *(including Mobile Origination messages or records of calls) *to be robust enough*.


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bedeutet es, dass die Regulierer beim Einsatz von Malware vorgelegte Beweise über die Zustimmung des Verbrauchers zur Kostenpflichtigkeit nicht akzeptieren. Das wäre ja sensationell. Vielleicht finde ich mal Zeit, die Phonepayplusleute dazu zu fragen...




*Wichtig ist mir*


die Unterschiede zu sehen im Umgang mit Verbrauchergefahren
deutlich zu machen, dass diese Unterschiede nicht am gesetzlichen Rahmen liegen
Erklärungen zu finden, warum die Verbraucher in Deutschland *schlechter* geschützt werden als anderswo
und schließlich


Argumente zu liefern, damit im Zuge der zu befürchtenden Zunahme von Verbraucherproblemen im Zusammenhang mit mobile apps und smartphones *von Beginn an Druck auf die Behörden gemacht werden kann!*
Liebe Grüße
aka


----------

